# Loveland Pass from Keystone



## Tucker44 (Apr 6, 2010)

I've been riding both sides of Vail Pass and feel like I want to try Loveland Pass from Keystone or ABasin...how does the climb compare to the west side of VP?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Tucker44 said:


> I've been riding both sides of Vail Pass and feel like I want to try Loveland Pass from Keystone or ABasin...how does the climb compare to the west side of VP?


It's not all that bad. If you can do Vail you can do Loveland. Are you going to the top and back down then?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Tucker44 said:


> I've been riding both sides of Vail Pass and feel like I want to try Loveland Pass from Keystone or ABasin...how does the climb compare to the west side of VP?


I've ridden both sides of Loveland. From Keystone is the harder approach IMHO and equal to west Vail Pass. The other thing that is overlooked is that it is a straighter approach for trucks so they fly by you at a higher rate of speed at the bottom/middle of the climb. Something that can be a little unnerving on the narrow road. The east side has more curves so the truck speeds are lower.


----------



## Tucker44 (Apr 6, 2010)

hmm, interesting to hear...what's the max grade on the east side? Looks/seems steeper to me. Is the traffic unnerving or do you find the shoulder generous enough?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

The east might be steeper, but its shorter if you climb up from the Loveland ski base area. The west side is a grind in my opinion, but both sides are "must do's" so try them both.


----------



## Tucker44 (Apr 6, 2010)

I just wish there was a bigger shoulder or path...I'm so much more comfortable on the paths around the lake and up/over VP...


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Can someone post the routes? I will be in Keystone in a couple of weeks and was planning on bringing road bike. Will any of you be around for a ride? I should be good most afternoons and will be there July 12-16
Thanks


----------



## Tucker44 (Apr 6, 2010)

see links:
http://www.coloradosummitlife.com/h...-biking-loveland-pass-summit-county-colorado/

http://mybicycleroutes.com/xlovelandpassinfopage.html

Unfortunately I won't be around then...have a great visit!


----------



## tour (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't find cars that bad on Loveland. It isn't the path on Vail, but there is a shoulder with a painted line to separate you. The start of Freemont, and Hoosier are way more exposed than Loveland is. Until you get to the switch backs, there are a lot of passing lanes too. Once you Get to the switch backs, you need a small car to get going fast anyway.

As for the climb, there is more gain, in less time than Vail. Vail is a steady climb until you cross under the interstate, then there is a mile long hit. Loveland starts 1000 feet higher, and ends higher too, but there isn't a great difference in gain, though Loveland gains a little more. Vail is 14 or so miles once you start climbing, Loveland is 8 miles. Half of those miles are steady straight up to A-basin. After that it is 4 miles of switch backs, the top being the worst. All of that being the Keystone approach.

The Loveland side of the approach is steep, very steep, but you start very high, so there isn't a lot of climbing to do. If you can maintain enough power to climb steep pitches, it isn't so bad, it is a short climb. You start about 10,000 feet, so it is only 1000 feet of gain from the East side.


----------

